# Series 3 750 GB w/ Lifetime



## chsscgas (Oct 27, 2003)

I just listed my Series 3 TiVo with an upgraded 750 GB HD. Includes lifetime and original 250 GB hard disk that was swapped out of unit.

Here is the Ebay link.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11030.m43.l1123/7?euid=ba0ca67cb4b34bf194721845f4bd63ea&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D110575484804%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AB%3AEF%3AUS%3A1123


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

sweet deal...if I had the need...good call on saving the original drive...i upped to 1TB and have the original drive in a static bag on the shelf.


----------

